# Feed



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

At what age do I switch my babies from Starter to Grower, from Grower to Layer or All Flock, and when can I begin adding treats (best fruits and veggies for my kiddos, ones to avoid?) and oyster shell to their diet? They're only 2 weeks old currently.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Most people say to switch to layer when they start laying.I personally start mine on a 2.5% calcium pre-lay formula at 16 weeks.
NUTRENA All Flock is recommended at 7 weeks.
Purina flock raiser can be fed at any age.
Oyster shell should be available free choice starting at 15-16 weeks.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you Nm


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What she said. I never used layer, I put them all on a 20% grower/flocker raiser/flight conditioner/all flock (all the different names for 20%) and left them with free choice calcium.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes but I was told to feed chick starter until you get an egg or about 16 weeks. If I have left over feed, I mix it in with the adult food. I don't Gove treats until thy are 12 weeks because they all need their nutrition. I trick them into believing that wet mash is a treat and they think it's the greatest.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It's all about the Medullary cavity.If extra calcium isn't giving they suck it out of their Medullary cavity/bone to lay that egg.

Medullary bone is a special bone tissue forming on the endosteal surface of the medullary cavity in the bones of female birds prior to and during egg-laying to serve as a calcium reservoir for building the hard eggshell. 
http://www.nature.com/articles/srep06253


----------

